# 5ltr portable sprayer.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

In Netto from bank holiday Monday.
http://viewer.zmags.com/publication/675 ... 6756b3ad/1
For fences but Ideal I would guess for those who like to rinse their car with DI water after washing and at just £10 a bit of a bargain.


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

nice find.. I'll have one of these


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

Went to my local nettos today and got mine for £4.99


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

davyrest said:


> Went to my local nettos today and got mine for £4.99


Hmmm how come when they advertise these at £10 :?


----------



## Pigyed (May 23, 2008)

les said:


> davyrest said:
> 
> 
> > Went to my local nettos today and got mine for £4.99
> ...


They dont....if you read the small print it is £10 for the sprayer *and* the paint


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Pigyed said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > davyrest said:
> ...


Hey but we are talking SPRAYER who mentioned paint? :roll:


----------



## Grahamstt (Jul 22, 2008)

So you dont mean 3 bottles of Blossom Hill then :? 
[smiley=cheers.gif]Graham


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm Just back from Netto and they had similar garden sprayers for just £5 very similar reduced so I bought one of those


----------

